# saintly's red eye territory



## Mark Evans (27 Oct 2008)

loving these fish.


----------



## vauxhallmark (27 Oct 2008)

Great shot!


----------



## Themuleous (27 Oct 2008)

Haha cool photo.

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Oct 2008)

Fantastic pic mate  :!:


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Oct 2008)

thanks guys.

heres another one.i like the mood to these pics





oh, see the moss just behind the fish? its poking up. is this different to the other say to the left?


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Oct 2008)

it could be flame moss.


----------



## jay (2 Nov 2008)

Looks a bit thick to be flame moss.
Love the fish Mark, my dad has some in his tank. Didn't realize how big they get though!


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Nov 2008)

Not flamey enough for flame moss I don't think.  Could be spikey moss perhaps?


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Nov 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> Love the fish Mark, my dad has some in his tank. Didn't realize how big they get though!



apparently about 7 cm. thankfully the scape will be over by then.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Not flamey enough for flame moss I don't think. Could be spikey moss perhaps?



could be, its what LD sent me. i think spikey was i the parcel. i keep forgetting  .


----------



## Garuf (2 Nov 2008)

It's spiky, it has 2 distinct forms dependant on conditions I've know it to be either really tall and straggly until it reaches light then it bushes out, this is only when attached close to something vertical or on wood. If it's on the substrate it almost always head up and up and up until you hack it back which encourages bushing.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2008)

That's a wonderful capture.  Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Nov 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> That's a wonderful capture. Thanks, Mark.



thanks yet again George. i seem to be thanking you an awful lot mate   

the moss seems to be such a great back drop in this set up. actually allot of the pics for this scape seem real dark and moody, in a good way. nothing like the previous scape.

the red eyes do play ball when it comes to photo time. each individual fish has its own space in the tank which makes  it easy for photography and if another ventures into another's territory, it just shooos it away. then feeding time all hell is let loose.


----------

